Ask HN: React or JQUERY. Which one should I learn in 2019? - xkbd
======
bnchrch
Well this isn't necessarily an this or this situation they are two very
different libraries fulfilling two very different purposes.

That being said not very many greenfield js projects in the last 5 years have
brought in jQuery as a dependency and that's because (as others have pointed
out) it's dated. Everything you can do with jQuery vanilla JS now does.

React is always a safe bet to learn, an amazing framework that has taken over
professional front end development (for very good reasons). Some people will
try to push you to Vue.js because thats the new thing (and it also is a very
easy library to get started with) but if you're looking for having a new skill
React can't be beat. (It still has more than 5x the amount of downloads per
month than Vue.js)

However before you get into any framework make sure you know modern
javascript.

------
dbkaplun
React is a view library. It keeps the page to date with your data, much like
Vue or Angular.

jQuery is a DOM manipulation library, so in a sense it is lower level than
React. It abstracts the DOM implementations across browsers to provide a
unified interface. It lets you do things like animations, and find element
dimensions in a cross-browser way.

Today, developers are choosing React because it more closely aligns with the
needs of modern webapps. Most browsers have become more standards-compliant so
jQuery is not such a necessity anymore. React is a fast and readable library
to keep your page up to date with your data.

------
Pishky
Both. Hard to understand react without some knowledge of jQuery. Also make
sure you have a really good understanding of vanilla javascript. There is no
free lunch (Unfortunately)

------
mabynogy
None. Read MDN (like the QuerySelector page).

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Document/qu...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Document/querySelectorAll)

------
spraak
Well, 2019 is still half a year away... but in any case learn both, but favor
React and plain JS. i.e. only learn enough jQuery to get by - you can do most
everything without it with modern JS; I only come across jQuery in legacy
code.

------
justaaron
Javascript.

------
sunseb
Wait for Web Assembly.

------
m3tr0s
React is so 2018. Learn Vue.js

